# Another newbie - mind if join you?



## Manda1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have spent many hours lurking and have found it reassuring to read posts from others who are in similar situations. As so many others have said already, friends just do not seem to know where I'm coming from (and probably think I'm crazy!). So I just wanted to say thank you to all those who have shared their stories - it's so nice to know I'm not alone. Anyway, I thought perhaps it is time I posted something!

I'm 33 and am very lucky to have 2 children already. The first came along naturally when I was just 20 (things were so easy back then!). My second was a slightly different story. Finally settled down with dh (43) I thought it would happen easily again. But I found things took a fair bit longer at 30 than they did at 20! However, with a very strict healthy diet and some reflexology I did fall pregnant naturally after 14 months and my little girl is now 3.

I have now been trying for my third and final baby for 2 1/2 years. Again things were taking a while so I had the investigations and was given the verdict of unexplained infertility. I have lots of pre-menstrual spotting which was put down to a hormonal imbalance (not medically proven though!), but the consultant said nothing to worry about. I did fall pregnant earlier this year but I'd been spotting from about 3 days post ov and unfortunately I lost this one at six weeks. 

So, in order to combat the hormonal imbalance (the only treatment they'd offer was the pill!), it was suggested we try IVF. We've been to see a lovely consultant at Herts and Essex and are due to start egg sharing in Dec/Jan. I wish we'd gone ages ago. He was so understanding, and even gave me progesterone to try whilst we wait for IVF to start! Fingers crossed  

Anyway, enough from me! Best wishes to all of you. I hope we all get some good news soon.

Manda x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

manda - i just wanted to welcome you the board sorry for the delay in replying to you and wish you best of luck for eggsharing

I did a cycle of ivf with egg shar this year, unfortunatley i got a bfn (that was in may and then i got a natural bfp july) I will find out if my reciepnt managed to get pregnant in feb march time as this is when clinic will tell you if you want to know i really hope she did.  

Egg sharing is such an amazing thing to do for someone i really didnt think much about it at the time but since doing it and speaking to friends who have said they would never do it i realise actually what a big thing it is and what a wonderful gift you are giving someone


----------

